# BOWCAST AT THE BIRD



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

so i missed out on it last year and i have been watching the videos on youtube, and i would really like to shoot it this year, can anyone tell me about this event, like when, how much, was it difficult, and if you enjoyed shooting it. thanks


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It was a great shoot. It was $50 a person so a little pricey but it was worth it. One of the course was fairly easy with some long shots but nothing extreme. The other course was the really fun one. It had shots out to 130 yards with angles as steep as 50 Deg and climbs in elevation of around 1600'. It certainly wasn't for the faint of heart but what a rush it is to hit a dall sheep 3 times at 130 yards and a 40 + deg slope.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard it will be again in July some time. I will be there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It had shots out to 130 yards with angles as steep as 50 Deg and climbs in *elevation of around 1600'*


WOW! I never saw that course! Where was it, Nepal. :mrgreen:

It was a fun shoot. perfect for EVERY type of shooter. They had fun close up stuff, really ridiculous far stuff, and everything in between. Plus, you're up in the mountains at around 8-9 thousand feet (1600'... :roll: ) and the scenery is beautiful. Mix that with good friends and archery and how can you miss? For those of you who couldn't crowbar your wallets open and pry 50 bucks out, you really missed out. Defiantly worth every penny. And I'll say this as well, think about what you'll spend $50 on... Some of you clowns have a mountain dew and tobacco and beer habit that far exceeds that each week. IDIOTS! Take your wife and two kids to the movies and your there, go skiing, shoot sporting clays one time, take the family out to Olive Garden for dinner... I could go on and on. The economy will never recover if we ALL don't stop listening to the doom and gloom on the news and just start living life again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex i agree. I waited to dam long last year not this year. I'm there :mrgreen:


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

so does that 50 bucks cover you for both days of the shoot?
and is the hiking pretty hard?
and if i were to come with all my buddies do we get to shoot in a group together?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

big_bucker said:


> so does that 50 bucks cover you for both days of the shoot?
> and is the hiking pretty hard?
> and if i were to come with all my buddies do we get to shoot in a group together?


YES 
hiking there some and easy 
YES.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

How can there only be some hiking, but there is 1600 feet of elevation change? That doesn't add up to me, 1600 vertical feet is a big climb.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> How can there only be some hiking, but there is 1600 feet of elevation change? That doesn't add up to me, 1600 vertical feet is a big climb.


it was post to be there some easy hiking and some hard hiking. I hop that cleared it up.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am just trying to put in perspective how much elevation climb 1600' feet is. The world trade centers were 1350 feet tall. 1600 feet is a over a quarter mile straight up. It usually takes over an hour to do that kind of climb. Anyways, back to the point, the shoot sounds interesting.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

There were 2 different ranges set up. you could shoot 1 or both $50 was for both days. One was easy the other was a little challening but well worth doing. That one took about 3 hours to shoot. <<--O/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's the "Bird"?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Snow*bird* Ski Resort.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for all the info everyone, im stoked for this shoot, yall should check out the videos on youtube, it just pumps you up lol... but again thanks everyone


----------

